# How Do You Handle Food Allergies?



## kristijo (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi,
I have a website about eating with food allergies (that's what it's called actually) and have been wanting to ask some culinary professionals for some advice/opinions about catering to patrons with food allergies. I have checked out a few forums and have come across some threads that mostly consist of people venting about dealing with these types of customers. This is why I don't eat out with my son who has multiple food allergies - I do not want to be *that* customer with all of the special requests (I've worked in restaurants - I know it's not easy!).

If you wouldn't mind sharing your thoughts on these questions, I would appreciate it!

1) How prepared is the restaurant staff for serving patrons with food allergies? Do any facilities actually provide some sort of training? Would this be useful in restaurants?
2) Who would be the best person to discuss the allergies with? The servers, manager, or chef?
3) What would make the communication process better? Have customers used "chef cards" listing their allergens in the past? Does this work well?
4) Are there better times than others to dine when making special requests? (I would assume the answer is yes). 
5) Is it possible to get a "safe" meal in a restaurant without any risk of cross-contamination or is that unrealistic? (For example, could foods be prepared on separate cutting boards, grills, fryers?)

Thanks in advance for your responses! I'm hoping to help other people like me figure out a way to eat out while not driving you folks crazy! :look:


----------



## metrakay (Apr 1, 2005)

Hi, KristiJo,

I have a B&B and I ask EVERY time I take a reservation if anyone in the group has food allergies or avoidances or preferences that I should take into account when planning the breakfast menu. And then I do my best to take everyone's items into account. But they have to tell me. And it is best if they tell me BEFORE they get here, in case I have to go to the store to get something I don't have.

Unfortunately, people usually say, "Oh, we can eat anything" and then, those people with allergies or dislikes wait until after they get here and decide on the breakfast menu, and I'm actually preparing the food, THAT's when they tell me they don't eat pork... for example, even though we discussed their preference of bacon or sausage the night before...

If the allergic food is in the kitchen, there is some potential for contamination... depeding on what the food is and how prevalent it is being used. Most of the time, it isn't a problem IF the customer tells the server and makes sure they write it on the ticket, what they can't eat... AND the customer orders responsibly. We had a lady last week at lunch who ordered a chicken salad sandwich, only to tell us AFTER we prepared it and served her, that she couldn't eat bread... So why did she order a sandwich, anyway? She could have had the veggie beef soup, she could have had the chicken salad on a bed of romaine... any number of things...

That's my experience, anyway.

MC


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

i have found that you need to be very specific when ordering and always ask questions as to how something is prepared. just be patient and polite when asking. with my background i can usually figure out how something is prepared, but on occasion have been surprised with a sauce or the addition of wheat flour somewhere it wouldn't be expected. or careless workers in the kitchen i worked in.
i have also found that if you are very polite and tip well, on your return visits the staff is even more accomodating. 
kathee


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

I am in a situation somewhat as Metkakay, not a B&B, but on a ship with a chance to get to know my clients a bit.
I have a form I ask them to fill out when they come aboard--has likes, dislikes, how they like meat cooked, etc. and a column for allergies and special diets.
Many will also tell me. People who have serious reactions are usually very watchful and ask a lot when they aren't sure of a dish and I appreciate this.
Since I know ahead, it is easier to watch out for cross contamination.
I can seen in a large dining room it could be hard to keep the wait staff aware of items in a dish. Even a menu with descriptions might not mention bits of wheat or dairy products.
It would great if special needs could be asked about when reservations are made??
Sorry, this wandered a bit, would love to hear more ideas? I have not dealt with the gluten problem much, am doing some studying now.
Nan


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

as a caterer with a good client/friend who has HORRIBLE celiacs....(no glutin whatsoever or she is sick for 5 days, as in a crouton may not have been on a salad, pulled and she then eat the salad, or using a fryer that has had breading in it to fry fries.)

In her case I'm just aware of her needs when we go out and head toward restaurants that can/will accomodate....in most cases the chefs are friends and I get very specific about how bad it is.

For Becky's 50th birthday party the whole menu was glutin free.....thus no cross contamination with dipping.....rice chips, tortilla chips, crudites....fresh springrolls, ....etc....
Vietnamese restaurants generally are safe, as are most mexican places....Ethiopian with the teff flour is supposed to be ok.

In the past I've catered dinners for post-polio survivors, so coming up with "nice" entrees that are easy to cut....salmon....

For 6 years my fella had diabetes, heart problems....his diet was outrageously limited. When I cooked for him is was good to know what he could have as well as what he couldn't.

Interesting how many chains now have special diet notations on the menus.
low fat, low salt, glutin free, vegan, vegetarian....etc.....


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

I have a number of food allergies, as well as bring a caterer/personal chef. I also am very good at figuring things u in restaurants, yet I have gotten very hesitant about eating out. I find several different responses in places I go:
1) The restaurant cannot accomodate me & I have only 1 choice from the menu & I don't go back

2) They are fantastic and do whatever i need - The FOH staff are attentive, write down the allergies, check with & pass the info on to the kitchen, kitchen asks questions, lets me know if rhere is a reason I shouldn't have something, everyone gets it right and they check with me to be sure it is ok.

3)FOH writes it down, seems to get it, food comes and has been made right but is "garnished" with things I can't eat! Like no dairy or peppers in the food - but they sprinkle cheese and red pepper flakes all over the top...

My recommendation:
Train FOH to write down any sensitivities/allergies AND tell the kitchen very clearly
Train the FOH to CHECK with Kitchen about ingredients - not to guess or give incorrect info - ASK THE CHEF!!! and be sure the other staff know to avoid the garni & such
If in question, ask the customer, they know what they cn & can't have.

pgr


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

There is a Huge difference between getting very ill and just not caring for something....emphasizing allergies are important.

This past week someone asked for pate on an apple.....apple didn't have glutin but pate did.....good to know why someone is asking for no bread.


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

Yes!!! That is absoluely a HUGE difference - when my sister goes to restaurants with me and the waitstaff don't seem to get it, she says "you don't want to call the ambulance do you" I am uncomfortable when she says that, but it keeps me safe and it does seem to get the point across. 

I always start my conversaion with whoever is serving me that I have food allergies.
pgr


----------



## salliem (Nov 3, 2006)

I have food allergies and there are certain foods that I cannot digest properly..I know I am a pain in the butt when I go out to eat..I have gotten sick from cross-contamination, it's not fun. Whenever someone comes into the restaurant where I work and ask for something specific I have no problem making sure their food is cooked with out whatever it is.


----------



## kristijo (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks so much for all of your responses! This discussion has been very helpful to me. I hope passing the insight that you all have shared will help those with food allergies as well as you (I guess some of you are in both of those groups!)

I didn't read any responses about chef cards. Have any of you seen these? Are they helpful? I've never used one but my understanding is that they are a card with the person's name and allergies listed on it so the servers or chef don't have to write it down themselves. 

Also, as a customer, would it be better for me to talk to the server or to ask right away to talk to the chef?

Thanks again for the responses. Any more insight you can give would be much appreciated!
Thanks,
Kristi


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

talk to the server first, they will be bringing out the items. if they don't seem to comprehend how serious the allergy or cross contamination issue is, then take it to the next level. 
kathee


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

I run a gluten-free and lactose free cafe - my customers are so grateful that there is a cafe that does this!! 90% of my customers have allergies, I have a separate breadmaker, fryer, toaster, grill, and chopping boards for separate things! I also have a separate tub of butter and always use a clean knife in it (I have seen sandwich shops that use one knife to spread everything!! and it usually gets stuck back into the butter tub! yuck!) I bake my own gluten-free, lactose free breads and cakes. 80% of my menu is gluten/lactose free. I studied and researched this for 14 months before opening and now I am in my 5th year!! - I also do complete gluten/lactose free catering . I really want to open a completely gluten-free restaurant but the bank reckons 'there isn't a big enough market' - they clearly have not done any research before just turning me down for financing! - cannot do it without money!!


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

bombayben,
i wish i lived closer.
kathee


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

There's lots of nice stuff too - gluten-free samosas, gf spring rolls, gf naans and chapatis have a look at the menu at BOMBAY BEN'S INDIAN & GLUTEN-FREE CAFE (might be under construction but have a go!)


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

beautiful menu, I want to come cook with you!!

Nan


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

Thank you - and you would be more than welcome!! anytime you are in the UK!!


----------



## kristijo (Oct 12, 2007)

Bombay Ben - I wish I lived closer to your restaurant! I want to try one of everything on your menu (I kind of like food ). How long did it take you to perfect gluten free bread? I am not a chef so I'm at a disadvantage but I have yet to get a great loaf of bread. They all turn out like bricks! The one that I have made that is OK has barley flour in it (wheat free but not gluten free). Anyway, your restaurant looks great!

By many of your posts I can see that the food allergy "fakers" can really screw things up for the rest of us. I was wondering if using a chef card would actually be "proof" of a food allergy. After all, would someone who just intensely dislikes a food go through the trouble of printing off and bringing a chef card out to eat? Also, I've gotten the suggestion that, when using a chef card, the person with food allergies chooses 2-3 dishes from the menu and writes them on the card. Then the chef can make the choice based on what is the best bet to prepare so that it is "safe". What do you think of that?

Thanks again,
Kristi


----------



## younggun (Jun 10, 2007)

I think that really emphasizing with the servers is absolutely crucial if you have a serious allergy. In this industry, we see alot of people that just dislike something, and will claim they have an allergy. This "cry wolf" mechanism patrons tend to use makes the servers and the kitchen staff extremely casual in some places. 
Just the other day I ordered a chicken dish and got several pieces of calamari. I don't have any real food allergies, but this could have been deadly for someone thinking they were safe. So even if you're not ordering something that could potentially set off a reaction if it's fudged, make your server very aware of the severity. 
With the exception of very upscale places where the servers are top-notch seasoned professionals, I would ask the server a question that they have to have answered by the BOH regarding your allergy, so that communication is made. Servers frequently don't bring the severity of the allergy to the kitchen's attention, and after being knee deep in chits for hours, things tend to accidentally get cross-contaminated. 

I might also recommend not going to your average restaurant during a busy rush. It's kind of crappy that you might not be able to hit TGI Fridays or the local favorite at 9pm, but is it really worth a near-death experience?


----------



## kristijo (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks to everyone who shared their thoughts on this. It has been very, very helpful!

Kristi :smiles:


----------



## sonoma (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi, I eat out quite often and I have severe food allergies - all fish and seafood. What I do, is give the server my card - I have a special business style card that I printed which is addressed to the chef and wait staff giving the details about my food allergy, about cross contamination etc. Most restaurants are very very appreciative that I give them the card. I have only had one experience where the restaurant refused to serve me. I also always let them know at the time of the reservatioin that I have food allergies and if they are able to accomodate me.
janet


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

This article appeared in the current edition of a local paper. Maybe it will be of some interest to those participating in this thread:

East Bay - Restaurants - Dining Without

Shel


----------



## kristijo (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi Sonoma,
Is the chef card that you use business card size? Do you simply list your allergens or is there any other instruction on it (such as instructions about cleaning utensils, equipment and prep surfaces before preparing the food)? I am working on making a "chef friendly" chef card and one of the suggestions I have gotten is to include 2-3 dishes that I want to order on the chef card and ask the chef to make a recommendation based on that what he or she thinks can be prepared within the constraints of the allergies we're dealing with. 
Thanks for sharing your experience!
Kristi


----------



## kristijo (Oct 12, 2007)

Shel,
Thanks for the link to that article. It echoes a lot of the things I've read on this forum.
Thanks again!
Kristi


----------



## sonoma (Oct 19, 2007)

At least I don't think it did. I am new to the forum, so still figuring stuff out. To view the card go to 

maddawg.net/allergycard

just click on the allergycard.jpg link.

In case that doesn't work, the copy I have on the biz card is:

ALLERGY ALERT

Chef and Staff

Please take extra precautions when preparing my food. I have very severe food allergies to all fish and seafood. Please consider any hidden ingredients that may be in the products that you use. Any type of cross-contamination ie. using the sme utensil, preparation space or even the same grill could result in anaphylactic shock and death. Thank you!


----------



## kristijo (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for sharing that, Sonoma!
I like the business card size - easy to keep with you at all times.

Thanks again,
Kristi


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

Sorry for the late reply - been kind of busy - moving house this week!! I have an open kitchen in the cafe so my customers can watch me cook! I always talk to the customers and if they don't care for something and I can provide an alternative then I do not have a problem with 'picky' customers. If they have food allergies then I make sure that everything I serve is 'safe' and use all my gf equipment etc. but I think the first point should be the chef and not the servers - most of the time you will get a response that goes 'I'll have to ask Chef' As friend of mine actually for thrown out of a restaurant for 'asking too many questions and being difficult' It is best to stay with outlets that do cater for allergies because then atleast they know what they are talking about and the chances of being rushed to hospital are reduced!!


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

I have heard people say that they TELL servers they have allergies when the truth is that they don't want something. They think they'll more than likely get what it is that they want if the staff thinks they'll be a law suit or a call to the EMS. 

Years ago, I worked in a place where the staff would tell the customers that the coffee was decaf when it wasn't simply because it was late and they'd already cleaned up most of the coffee. They thought it was funny and that the only consequence would be that the customer would be up all night. 

The truth is that some people really don't care one bit about anyone else especially if it creates more work for them. Of course the owner and chef would most likely be excluded from that group. pgr, your sister is probably right to mention the ambulance to the server.


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

Just watched a Food Network show called "Edible Enemies". It is all about food allergies, from the medical aspect AND eating out. It has really good stuff on what restaurants can do. Also, current research on both why we are seeing so many more allergies and possible cures/treatments

pgr


----------



## albadusk (Jan 6, 2008)

Our policy is to write down the guests allergies and give to the Chef (not verbally at 8pm on Sat night). If your restaurant does not have a separate menu for allergies then ask your Chef to put one together. Train the f.o.h. and have a strict procedure in place.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

A gelato shop had a laminated cheat sheet for the young counter staff that outlined ingredients and catagorized different dietary needs...ie glutin, sugar, dairy.....was clear, easy to read and spelled out everything I needed to know.


----------



## montelago (Nov 19, 2007)

It is a shame that people with food allergies are sometimes treated so poorly, as if they asked to have celiac disease. The problem is that so many people lie about it just because they don't like it and want to make sure that garlic, or whatever is not in the dish. The best approach I have found is to talk to the customer and ask them exactly what they would like me to prepare and how. I do not force them to order off the menu and try to change it to accomodate them. That way, I am in control of how the food is prepared and know that it will be safe. I wish more chefs did this. I am never so busy that I cannot help a customer with special needs. That would be like telling a customer with a physical handicap that I don't have room for their wheel chair in my restaurant. It makes me angry.


----------

